# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron driver problem



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to this forum.

I have a problem with a Dell Inspirion 9300. I have performed a clean install of WinXP Pro and now need to install a couple of drivers. The drivers which my device manager is reporting need installed are for the Ethernet Controller and the PCI Modem.

Now I have downloaded a few drivers from a driver site which looked just like the ones I needed, they are .exe files which when I run them try to extract some files to a folder on my HDD. Howevere I get an error message when I try to run these files which is:-

"This self-extracting zip file is part of a multidisk zip-file. Please insert the last disk of the set".

Now I am probably being very stupid here, but what am I doing wrong?

I have looked on the Dell support site and found the list of drivers for the 9300 model, but they don't appear to have what I am looking for on there?

http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=gen&ServiceTag=&SystemID=INSPIRON%209300&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Any help at all would be great, cheers. :smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*

hi jmckdufc,

Welcome to TSF! :wave:

have you tried the Broadcom drivers (ethernet) and Conexant drivers (modem) from the link you gave?


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*

Thanks for the reply TriggerFinger. Yes I have tried the broadcom drivers, they are the same files as I donwloaded from the driver site I mentioned:-

R85258.exe
R85255.exe
44en712a.cb

But I just get the same error message as above - asks me where I want to extract the files too, after I chosewhere, I get that error message asking me to insert the last disk of the set. It's driving me up the wall!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*

try this one for Conexant

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=134327

try this one for Broadcom (same as the R85255.exe)
http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=111674

i think you have to delete the folders where you have extracted these file before.

download them again because i think your initial downloads have problems.. i tried them and i can start the install until i reach an error because i do not have the said devices. but i think this is the complete set


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*

Here is the Dell driver page for XP and your model.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...mID=INSPIRON 9300&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*

Cheers! That one has sorted the PCI modem out, just need one for the Ethernet Controller now :grin:


----------



## jmckdufc (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*

I've solved it! I had to extract the files on another laptop and then just copy them to the Dell using a usb stick. Weird why they wouldn't extract on the Dell though???

Thanks so much for your help guys!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron driver problem*



jmckdufc said:


> I've solved it! I had to extract the files on another laptop and then just copy them to the Dell using a usb stick. Weird why they wouldn't extract on the Dell though???
> 
> Thanks so much for your help guys!


i think it would but i also think you got a corrupt download file. but hey... you got it fixed. :4-clap:


----------

